# "Q" Registration Name?



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

For those who don't know yet, my pup (call name: Trent) was born on February 20th. Ray has allowed me to pick out a registration name, and with help from the members of this board, I'm deciding now between 3 - actually, 4, names.

Votes please?

Quest/Quester and Quay are my personal favorites, but I can't pick between Quest or Quester. Quantum reminds me a bit now of Quantum Mechanics, a class I took over the summer that I cannot say I enjoyed.

Oh, and any German Q name suggestions would be great!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Quester reminds me of questar. How about Quint?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have anew young male from Tina; name is Quamatz, call name is Quasi.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

My girl's name is Quest... it is unique and lends itself to several cute nicknames. Mostly people just call her Q.

Careful with Quester - turns into Jester


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Quest
Quik
Quarry 
Quadrelle (a type of mace)
Quartz
Quaff 
Quench
Quicken (to bring to life)
Quote
Quirk
Quip
Quota
Qadir: (Arabic) Capable, powerful
Qismat: ( Arabic) Fate
Quan ( Vietnamese) Soldier
Quy ( Vietnamese) Precious
Quaid ( Irish) Irish form of Walter
Quarrie ( Scottish) Proud
Quennel ( French) From the little Oak tree
Qiannah: Beautiful princess shining like the morning sun
Qt pi


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Quest or Quantum the best (I picked Quantum in the poll.)

I always loved the name Quinn but it's not very German.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

MY Favorite would be QUASAR

(one of over a thousand known extragalactic objects, starlike in appearance and having spectra with characteristically large redshifts, that are thought to be the most distant and most luminous objects in the universe.)

also like:
Quince
Quota
quick
Quest


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Qodiak as well....


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

The girl dogs always get the better/wider variety of names. Thanks for the suggestions and votes everyone!


----------



## gerberianshepsky (Mar 20, 2009)

My pups name is QUINO!! (KENO)
haha


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a few Quintus at our dogs clubs. 

Funny is if you go to the boxer shows and trails so many german boxers are being called american names.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI always loved the name Quinn but it's not very German.


Funny you should mention the name Quinn, I wanted to name our new kitten that.


----------

